# 99 Maxima ECU



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,

I want to put a modified ECU in my Maxima. Something to where I can change the shift points and what-not. Is there a plug & play" type system I can use? I.E. Stillen, JW Tech, etc., I don't have the time to have the ECU removed, shipped to another state, wait two weeks, then get it back. Help anyone???


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Most reflash tuning shops have a quick turn around, more like a few days than a couple weeks.


----------



## IRACEF1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for ur help!!


----------

